# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Neurochirurgie oost limburg ziekenhuis te genk

## javeco

hallo,

ik ga eindelijk na jaren sukkelen met de rug naar het oost limburg ziekenhuis te genk, afdeling neurochirurgie.
heeft iemand ervaringen met dit ziekenhuis

jacqueline

----------

